# For all those who missed the coupaw deal!!! I have some good news!!! :)



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

As I was looking at the Doggie Couture Website I found a deal similar to the coupaw deal. I realized some of you missed this great offer last time or wanted to buy more so here is the link to a similar deal they are offering at Doggie Couture. 

Deal of the Day 

Here is the info:
Purchase a $25 Voucher and receive a $50 Coupon or Purchase a $50 voucher and receive a $100 Coupon- 50% Savings! 3 Days Only Don't Miss it! Offer ends August 2, 2013.


The Deal is On!
Doggie Couture Shop is offering its very own
Shoupon ("Coupon")

You can purchase a voucher for $25 and receive a $50 Shoupon
50% Savings
or
You can purchase a voucher for $50 and receive a $100 Shoupon
50% Savings

When you purchase a Shoupon, we will email you the code to start shopping!

Shipping is extra. Shoupon can not be used for taxes or shipping costs.
Free shipping does not apply with Shoupon
Shoupon will expire after 1 year 
No other coupons or offers can be combined.
Cannot be Used for wholesale accounts
This Deal will only be offered for 3 days!
Don't Miss it!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Neat! I wish it was available for a longer time so I could buy one!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Neat! I wish it was available for a longer time so I could buy one!


Yes, me too. I have been spending way too much on my chi lately, but I don't think I could resist this offer  hehe I need to stop looking at online pet boutique stores. They are so addicting 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, another great deal ! ( not quite as good as the coupaw, cause with the coupaw , you got free shipping . but shipping is only 5.95 I think.... so still a great deal )

hmmm. its hard to pass a bargain up. I did want to get Minnie another SL harness 

thanks Kathy !


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> wow, another great deal ! ( not quite as good as the coupaw, cause with the coupaw , you got free shipping . but shipping is only 5.95 I think.... so still a great deal )
> 
> hmmm. its hard to pass a bargain up. I did want to get Minnie another SL harness
> 
> thanks Kathy !


Hi Elaina, I know hehe they are always having good deals which is hurting my wallet lol. Yes it still is a great deal beside from having to pay shipping.  I know, i am so tempted to buy some also. I still have some things in my wish list that i would like to get Lluvia, like the susan lanci tail bow heart collar,leash and harness set and some more wooflink. Which Susan Lanci harness are you wanting to get Minnie? Your Welcome!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There goes my shopping ban. Haha! 

I'm determined to make mine fit in the Wooflink size 1. :lol: That has to be the cutest line of doggie clothing. 

It's been a long time since we tried the size 1. I'm very tempted to try again. The hoodies and tops are shorter than the dresses?

Chance just might have to wear a Pink frilly outfit.  Joking, of course. 

Hopefully I talk myself out of it again. :lol:

Thank you for posting this! xxx


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> There goes my shopping ban. Haha!
> 
> I'm determined to make mine fit in the Wooflink size 1. :lol: That has to be the cutest line of doggie clothing.
> 
> ...


Haha Sorry TLI  Yes, wooflink does have such adorable outfits! I just love all their clothes. lol your chis are very tiny and adorable! I am not sure if your chi's will fit in size 1 because my chi is 3.6 pounds and fits great in size 1,but you could try and if it doesn't fit i am willing to buy it from you.  I haven't bought any hoodies or tops yet but i think they are shorter than the dresses. According to their size chart the size 1 in tops and hoodies are 7.5" long and the dresses are 8.25" long, but again from the chest they might be baggy since it is 11.5". If you do decide to try a Wooflink you should try to get a top and maybe it will fit like a dress, like the Be Fabulous top which runs shorter than regular tops. LOL. Your Welcome!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Even though I said I wouldn't shop at doggie couture shop again, I couldn't pass this deal up. I ordered it but I can't figure out how to redeem it. Anyone else know?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> Even though I said I wouldn't shop at doggie couture shop again, I couldn't pass this deal up. I ordered it but I can't figure out how to redeem it. Anyone else know?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Hi Lindsay, I know it's so hard to resist offers like this.  Have you received an order confirmation?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hi Lindsay, I know it's so hard to resist offers like this.  Have you received an order confirmation?


Yeah I did! Is there a number on there I need to put in?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> Yeah I did! Is there a number on there I need to put in?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes, there should be a code number by the coupon details. You need to plug in that number in the coupon code box when you order.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Yes, there should be a code number by the coupon details. You need to plug in that number in the coupon code box when you order.


The only numbers I see are the customer ID number and the order number. Maybe they didn't send the the email with the coupon code yet? I'm going to email them.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> The only numbers I see are the customer ID number and the order number. Maybe they didn't send the the email with the coupon code yet? I'm going to email them.


Maybe your right and they haven't sent the coupon code yet since it says availability usually ships in 2-3 days. Yes you should email them.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

They immediately emailed me the codes! That makes me feel better about their customer service! I had a horrible experience with them before, so that really helps how I feel about them.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> They immediately emailed me the codes! That makes me feel better about their customer service! I had a horrible experience with them before, so that really helps how I feel about them.


I am glad to hear that they emailed you very quickly. Now you are able to have a doggy shopping spree lol. That shows how great there customer service is. I just enjoy their service and the items they offer. Im sorry to hear you had a bad experience with them before.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hi Elaina, I know hehe they are always having good deals which is hurting my wallet lol. Yes it still is a great deal beside from having to pay shipping.  I know, i am so tempted to buy some also. I still have some things in my wish list that i would like to get Lluvia, like the susan lanci tail bow heart collar,leash and harness set and some more wooflink. Which Susan Lanci harness are you wanting to get Minnie? Your Welcome!


can you buy more than one of these shoupons ? I think I will buy one anyways.
The susan lanci harness I have my eye on for Minnie is the same one that T bought. its the red one with the cheetah print bow. I forgot the name of it though. Red is the best color for Minnie... much better than the pink on her. and I love animal print . Latte doesn't have a SL yet. I just have one for Minnie and one for Peyton. I think there called the tinkie garden style ( they have a pretty flower with a crystal in the middle ). minnies is red, and peytons is raspberry. I should get one for Latte also  I like the step in style... I don't like the kind with the velcro

which susan lanci are you thinking about ?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> can you buy more than one of these shoupons ? I think I will buy one anyways.
> The susan lanci harness I have my eye on for Minnie is the same one that T bought. its the red one with the cheetah print bow. I forgot the name of it though. Red is the best color for Minnie... much better than the pink on her. and I love animal print . Latte doesn't have a SL yet. I just have one for Minnie and one for Peyton. I think there called the tinkie garden style ( they have a pretty flower with a crystal in the middle ). minnies is red, and peytons is raspberry. I should get one for Latte also  I like the step in style... I don't like the kind with the velcro
> 
> which susan lanci are you thinking about ?


Yes you can buy extra. My hubby let me buy 4, so I get to go on a shopping spree now!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> There goes my shopping ban. Haha!
> 
> I'm determined to make mine fit in the Wooflink size 1. :lol: That has to be the cutest line of doggie clothing.
> 
> ...


I really think they're all going to be too big on all your babies... but yes, the shirts run shorter than the dresses. that love love hoodie ( the black one with the cream color lace that you posted you likes... I have it and I Love it ! but it doesn't run short... it runs long. Latte is 8 inches long and it may be just a bit long on her but I like it that way. its roomy on Latte also but i'm very happy with it ). 
if Chance is the biggest chiwee you have, maybe you should get a boy shirt for him... there some very cute ones


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> can you buy more than one of these shoupons ? I think I will buy one anyways.
> The susan lanci harness I have my eye on for Minnie is the same one that T bought. its the red one with the cheetah print bow. I forgot the name of it though. Red is the best color for Minnie... much better than the pink on her. and I love animal print . Latte doesn't have a SL yet. I just have one for Minnie and one for Peyton. I think there called the tinkie garden style ( they have a pretty flower with a crystal in the middle ). minnies is red, and peytons is raspberry. I should get one for Latte also  I like the step in style... I don't like the kind with the velcro
> 
> which susan lanci are you thinking about ?


Yes you can order as many as you like, there is a quantity box below to put in how many you want.  hehe i think i will buy 1 also or maybe 2. That harness is so pretty, Minnie will look great with it. Animal Print looks great. I liked the tinkie garden styles and was about to buy it but decided on getting the special occassion style which looks much like it just that its 2 colors. Yes don't forget about Latte, she wants a Susan Lanci too hehe.  I am thinking on either getting the pink/silver stardust tail bow heart or the puppy pink special occasion harness to match the collar and leash i ordered already. But i am still unsure of what size to get in the step in harness. What size would you get Latte?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Yes you can order as many as you like, there is a quantity box below to put in how many you want.  hehe i think i will buy 1 also or maybe 2. That harness is so pretty, Minnie will look great with it. Animal Print looks great. I liked the tinkie garden styles and was about to buy it but decided on getting the special occassion style which looks much like it just that its 2 colors. Yes don't forget about Latte, she wants a Susan Lanci too hehe.  I am thinking on either getting the pink/silver stardust tail bow heart or the puppy pink special occasion harness to match the collar and leash i ordered already. But i am still unsure of what size to get in the step in harness. What size would you get Latte?


I have a puppy pink star dust harness with the tags still on in an x small. It's too big for my dogs. Let me know if you're interested in it! They run a little big. Let me know if you want me to measure mine to give you a better idea what size you need. It get be really tricky to get the right fit.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Haha Sorry TLI  Yes, wooflink does have such adorable outfits! I just love all their clothes. lol your chis are very tiny and adorable! I am not sure if your chi's will fit in size 1 because my chi is 3.6 pounds and fits great in size 1,but you could try and if it doesn't fit i am willing to buy it from you.  I haven't bought any hoodies or tops yet but i think they are shorter than the dresses. According to their size chart the size 1 in tops and hoodies are 7.5" long and the dresses are 8.25" long, but again from the chest they might be baggy since it is 11.5". If you do decide to try a Wooflink you should try to get a top and maybe it will fit like a dress, like the Be Fabulous top which runs shorter than regular tops. LOL. Your Welcome!


They are just to die for! :love5:

Thank you so much! Their size is interfering with my wants.  :lol:

Haha! That sounds like a plan! Lexie, my largest girl is just barely 7 inches long. Gia is 6 inches long. Jade was 5 inches long the last time I measured. Lexie would be the closest to fitting the 1. But I think it would fit Chance the best. He said if I come near him with frills, I'm in trouble. Haha! 

I want the black Love hoodie, and my favorite is, oh I can't think of the name. 

The nurse that comes out to see my Mom said she'd buy it for her little Yorkie if it doesn't fit. She's a doggie shopaholic too. :lol: If it turns out that she changes her mind, and it doesn't fit Lex, I'll PM you.  xxx

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Elaine, do me a favor and measure Latte's Love hoodie. Length and girth. Please. 

I called and they said that the measurements listed are the chest size it fits. That the actual girth is more like 12 or so inches?

Oh, and if you don't mind, measure the length of the sleeves. My guys are short!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie wears a size XS. and Latte ( and Lluvia ) would be smaller than Minnie. 
not sure yet if she's one size smaller or two sizes smaller. i'm guessing one size smaller but I have to really look at the chart again and measure Latte again for sure.

just to be more clear.... I am talking about the susan lanci step in harnesses


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> I really think they're all going to be too big on all your babies... but yes, the shirts run shorter than the dresses. that love love hoodie ( the black one with the cream color lace that you posted you likes... I have it and I Love it ! but it doesn't run short... it runs long. Latte is 8 inches long and it may be just a bit long on her but I like it that way. its roomy on Latte also but i'm very happy with it ).
> if Chance is the biggest chiwee you have, maybe you should get a boy shirt for him... there some very cute ones


Chance can't wear the frilly stuff. :/ That's the ones that call my name loudly. This website is a bad influence on my wallet.  xxx


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> I have a puppy pink star dust harness with the tags still on in an x small. It's too big for my dogs. Let me know if you're interested in it! They run a little big. Let me know if you want me to measure mine to give you a better idea what size you need. It get be really tricky to get the right fit.


Thats great. I really like it and would be interested in it.  Yes, could you please give me the measurements of the harness and your chi with pictures if possible so i could compare them to my chi's measurements? I have been wanting a susan lanci soo bad but i am so confused on the sizing. Thanks for the help!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Elaine, do me a favor and measure Latte's Love hoodie. Length and girth. Please.
> 
> I called and they said that the measurements listed are the chest size it fits. That the actual girth is more like 12 or so inches?
> 
> Oh, and if you don't mind, measure the length of the sleeves. My guys are short!


ok, I gotta find it first. lol. my girls have so many clothes and i'm not that organized. but I should be able to get you the measurements by tomorrow if not sooner. 
the one you were thinking of that you loved is the tea party top ( I think ). 
when you posted that you loved that one, I took a look at it ... I hadn't noticed it before. and I really loved how it looked and I ordered it along with something else  ( I forgot now what... ) with one of my coupaws. ( I bought 4 ). 

I been alittle out of control with buying doggie things and I really want the Katie puff bed and I want some of those shoupons.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> ok, I gotta find it first. lol. my girls have so many clothes and i'm not that organized. but I should be able to get you the measurements by tomorrow if not sooner.
> the one you were thinking of that you loved is the tea party top ( I think ).
> when you posted that you loved that one, I took a look at it ... I hadn't noticed it before. and I really loved how it looked and I ordered it along with something else  ( I forgot now what... ) with one of my coupaws. ( I bought 4 ).
> 
> I been alittle out of control with buying doggie things and I really want the Katie puff bed and I want some of those shoupons.


Our taste are very similar! 

I can't wait to see the Tea Party on your babies!

I'm getting out the protein powder, and the Wee's are starting P90X. Hahahaha! xxxxx

Thank you! I will be forever grateful!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> They are just to die for! :love5:
> 
> Thank you so much! Their size is interfering with my wants.  :lol:
> 
> ...


Your Welcome! lol it must be so hard finding clothes for them since they are soo teeny. Haha Chance will not give you hugs and kisses for a month if you put frills on him. lol That is a very pretty hoodie, I want that one for Lluvia too. I am crossing my fingers for it to fit Lex. Our Chi's are going to empty our wallets lol. Ok Thank you!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> Minnie wears a size XS. and Latte ( and Lluvia ) would be smaller than Minnie.
> not sure yet if she's one size smaller or two sizes smaller. i'm guessing one size smaller but I have to really look at the chart again and measure Latte again for sure.
> 
> just to be more clear.... I am talking about the susan lanci step in harnesses


Ok Thank You Elaina!  I am leaning toward getting the xxs but i am afraid it will be too small. I wonder if anyone here has an xxs Susan Lanci step in harness to give us an idea of the measurements...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your Welcome! lol it must be so hard finding clothes for them since they are soo teeny. Haha Chance will not give you hugs and kisses for a month if you put frills on him. lol That is a very pretty hoodie, I want that one for Lluvia too. I am crossing my fingers for it to fit Lex. Our Chi's are going to empty our wallets lol. Ok Thank you!


It can be challenging. Especially for the girls. 

I think he might disown me if I put frills on him. :lol:

Yes, that hoodie is so pretty! 

Thank you! And yes, I agree! I've got to stop shopping. Haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's the xxs SL step in harness. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/112089-you-guys-were-correct.html


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> I have one.


Thank You TLI. Could you do me a favor and please give me the measurements of it with pictures if possible?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I measured it with pics in the thread above.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't buy the xxs for bigger than a 10 inch chest.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhh I want to buy one of these, but I think the shipping will kill me. I'm only 3 hours away from the border. Can't they just count me in as domestic? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Ahhh I want to buy one of these, but I think the shipping will kill me. I'm only 3 hours away from the border. Can't they just count me in as domestic?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Krystal, u can always ship to me and I can ship it to u love. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> I wouldn't buy the xxs for bigger than a 10 inch chest.


Ok Thank you very much TLI! This really helps  Lluvia will probably need an xs then since her chest is roughly about 11 inches. The xxs will be too small and the xs will be a bit big but I could probably use it over some clothes.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Thats great. I really like it and would be interested in it.  Yes, could you please give me the measurements of the harness and your chi with pictures if possible so i could compare them to my chi's measurements? I have been wanting a susan lanci soo bad but i am so confused on the sizing. Thanks for the help!


What's your dog's chest measurement? Chloe has an 11.5 inch chest and its too big. I just now tried it on and she could wear it without getting out of it, but it's big. I looks like it would fit a 12-12.5 inch chest I think. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

View attachment 29682



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> What's your dog's chest measurement? Chloe has an 11.5 inch chest and its too big. I just now tried it on and she could wear it without getting out of it, but it's big. I looks like it would fit a 12-12.5 inch chest I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I just measured Lluvia to the best of my ability and she seems to have about a 11.75 in chest ( right behind her front legs). It might be a bit big but the xxs is too small. Could it be worn over clothes maybe?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> I just measured Lluvia to the best of my ability and she seems to have about a 11.75 in chest ( right behind her front legs). It might be a bit big but the xxs is too small. Could it be worn over clothes maybe?


Yeah it would fit with clothes under it. I ended up ordering one that has velcro instead of a snap like this one. You can't adjust the step in harnesses since they only have the snap. It's so cute. I wish it fit. If I can't sell it soon, I think I'm just going to start using it anyway. It's not so big that she can get out of it.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> Yeah it would fit with clothes under it. I ended up ordering one that has velcro instead of a snap like this one. You can't adjust the step in harnesses since they only have the snap. It's so cute. I wish it fit. If I can't sell it soon, I think I'm just going to start using it anyway. It's not so big that she can get out of it.


How much are you selling it for? My chi usually always wears clothes when we go out so it might be a good fit with clothes. Yes i think the velcro would be better since it is adjustable. I might have to get a velcro one also.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

They're $82, but doggie couture shop has a 20% off sale most of the time, so that's $65. I'll sell it for $55 plus shipping.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just tried Minnies size XS susan lanci step in harness on Minne and on Latte.
it fits Minnie perfect. I remeasured her right behind her front legs and she measures about 12 1/4 inches
I tried Minnies XS susan lanci step in harness on Latte and its too roomy on her. after I buckle it, I can take it off her without even unbuckling it. 
I remeasured latte and right behind her front legs, she measures about 11 inches

T, I found Lattes Love love wooflink hoodie in sizse one . I will measure it shortly for you


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!!! xxx

From our experience with SL, they run pretty true to the measurements on their chart. I would order the size your pups chest measurements fall under.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> They're $82, but doggie couture shop has a 20% off sale most of the time, so that's $65. I'll sell it for $55 plus shipping.


That's a great price, but I think I might as well get a Velcro one with the shoupaw because I measured Lluvias chest with clothes on and it really didn't make a lot of size difference so I am afraid it will still be too big. Sorry. I wish it fit Lluvia. Hopefully someone buys this pretty harness from you  You could try selling it on Ebay.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just tried Minnies size XS susan lanci step in harness on Minne and on Latte.
> it fits Minnie perfect. I remeasured her right behind her front legs and she measures about 12 1/4 inches
> I tried Minnies XS susan lanci step in harness on Latte and its too roomy on her. after I buckle it, I can take it off her without even unbuckling it.
> I remeasured latte and right behind her front legs, she measures about 11 inches
> ...


Thank you Elaina  I am thinking that we probably need a xxs/xs. If only they made them lol. I might have to try a buddy belt since I have heard so many good things about them. ;D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> That's a great price, but I think I might as well get a Velcro one with the shoupaw because I measured Lluvias chest with clothes on and it really didn't make a lot of size difference so I am afraid it will still be too big. Sorry. I wish it fit Lluvia. Hopefully someone buys this pretty harness from you  You could try selling it on Ebay.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't blame you. I really wish the step ins had more sizes. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Elaine, do me a favor and measure Latte's Love hoodie. Length and girth. Please.
> 
> I called and they said that the measurements listed are the chest size it fits. That the actual girth is more like 12 or so inches?
> 
> Oh, and if you don't mind, measure the length of the sleeves. My guys are short!


ok, I just measured the Love Love hoodie in size one

the length ( I measured from where the hood ends all the way down to where the lace ends ) is 8 inches
the girth is 11 inches


I measured the underneath part of the arms on the hoodie and they are about 
1 3/4 inches to the bottom of the lace
Unlike Minnie who has long legs, Latte has very short little legs and the love love hoodie fits her great. if you want I can measure Lattes legs later on.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Thank you Elaina  I am thinking that we probably need a xxs/xs. If only they made them lol. I might have to try a buddy belt since I have heard so many good things about them. ;D
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah, your probably right about needing an xxs/xs size . but I think I still may take a chance on the xxs for Latte. I went by the chart when I bought Minnie hers originally and it was too big. I bought the size bigger than the XS. ( I think it was XS/S ) . and according to the chart I think the XS would be too small for Minnie by 1/2 inch. but its a perfect fit . 
so, i'm hoping that the size XXS would be good for Latte and not too small. I think the chart says up to 10 1/2 inches , so Latte is 11... the same amount more than Minnie is .... I don't know. I have to think about it some more. I would really love one for her. I love the step ins. if you can find a good fit, they are so nice !!! not crazy about the Velcro ones ... but maybe I just didn't give them a chance ...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> They immediately emailed me the codes! That makes me feel better about their customer service! I had a horrible experience with them before, so that really helps how I feel about them.


They're under new ownership and the ladies are awesome!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> ok, I just measured the Love Love hoodie in size one
> 
> the length ( I measured from where the hood ends all the way down to where the lace ends ) is 8 inches
> the girth is 11 inches
> ...


Thank you so much, Elaine! I'm going to give it a try. 

Lexie is 7 inches tall from the floor to the very top of her back. Measure Latte, and can you post a pic of the hoodie on her?

Thank you so much for doing this for me!!! xxxx


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> They're under new ownership and the ladies are awesome!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can really tell! They emailed me back within 10 minutes! I was very impressed.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> They're under new ownership and the ladies are awesome!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hi Zorana !!! 
how are your babies enjoying that Katie puff bed ??? I want one so bad !!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> yeah, your probably right about needing an xxs/xs size . but I think I still may take a chance on the xxs for Latte. I went by the chart when I bought Minnie hers originally and it was too big. I bought the size bigger than the XS. ( I think it was XS/S ) . and according to the chart I think the XS would be too small for Minnie by 1/2 inch. but its a perfect fit .
> so, i'm hoping that the size XXS would be good for Latte and not too small. I think the chart says up to 10 1/2 inches , so Latte is 11... the same amount more than Minnie is .... I don't know. I have to think about it some more. I would really love one for her. I love the step ins. if you can find a good fit, they are so nice !!! not crazy about the Velcro ones ... but maybe I just didn't give them a chance ...


We have a velcro one that we bought from Zorana and I love it! I think I might order an xx small for Ella though in the step in. Her chest is 10.5 inches. I don't think I'm going to find one that fits Chloe though. Her chest is 11.5 inches.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> Thank you!!! xxx
> 
> From our experience with SL, they run pretty true to the measurements on their chart. I would order the size your pups chest measurements fall under.


You're very lucky. Most people seem to have to go down a size. Chloe's chest is 11.5 inches. An x small is supposed to be for 11-12.5 inch chests. And it is too big for her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much, Elaine! I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> Lexie is 7 inches tall from the floor to the very top of her back. Measure Latte, and can you post a pic of the hoodie on her?
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this for me!!! xxxx


hehe. I never measured my girls height before. I just got the yardstick out and i'm pretty sure she is about 7 3/4 inches tall from the foor to the top of her back.

the love love hoodie is so pretty on her. I have the white one with the pink lace for Latte, for Minnie I have both colors. black isn't a good color for Latte ... she's so dark already, so I like the white on her better but Minnie looks great in the black one ! 

I got this new laptop when my old computer died . not only have I never had a laptop before, but it has a new version of windows on it ... along with the fact that I am terrible at learning new computer things... I still have not figured out how to put pics on this laptop. 
the pics I already have on photobucket from before , or if I have pics in my mail... then I can download them to photobucket but I don't know how yet to get the pics on this laptop.... I have tried before with no luck. 
but I have to figure it out I love posting pics, so I have to....

maybe i'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> I don't blame you. I really wish the step ins had more sizes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I know, our chis would probably need an in between size like an xxs/xs. Just wish they made one. But for now i think i will have to go with the velcro ones.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Krystal, u can always ship to me and I can ship it to u love.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm going to take you up on that!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> yeah, your probably right about needing an xxs/xs size . but I think I still may take a chance on the xxs for Latte. I went by the chart when I bought Minnie hers originally and it was too big. I bought the size bigger than the XS. ( I think it was XS/S ) . and according to the chart I think the XS would be too small for Minnie by 1/2 inch. but its a perfect fit .
> so, i'm hoping that the size XXS would be good for Latte and not too small. I think the chart says up to 10 1/2 inches , so Latte is 11... the same amount more than Minnie is .... I don't know. I have to think about it some more. I would really love one for her. I love the step ins. if you can find a good fit, they are so nice !!! not crazy about the Velcro ones ... but maybe I just didn't give them a chance ...


Yes, it is a risk but i think that if it doesn't end up fitting Latte someone on here will be willing to buy it from you. That's great how Minnie fits perfect in an xs. Hopefully the xxs ends up fitting Latte. I think Lluvia's chest is a bit bigger than Latte's though, i just measured her today right in back of her front feet and i got her chest to be about 11.5in. So it will be very risky for me to get an xxs for her. But if you do get one let me know how it fits Latte. I just wish they were adjustable.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Woo! Bought a couple.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> We have a velcro one that we bought from Zorana and I love it! I think I might order an xx small for Ella though in the step in. Her chest is 10.5 inches. I don't think I'm going to find one that fits Chloe though. Her chest is 11.5 inches.


really, wow! that's good to hear that you love the Velcro susan lanci ...
I think I got turned off by Velcro when Tootsie was a puppy and she broke free from one. she's a puller anyways ... but ever since that I just didn't want to trust them so never gave them another chance... 
my other girls are a lot different... Tootsie is so much bigger and stronger... but still it was so scary when she broke free.... 

I actually have a few Velcro susan lanci harnesses in Euc for sale... I got them from a friend. not even sure what sizes I have ... 

aww, its too bad you cant find a good fit for the SL step in harness for Chloe. they really are so nice ! I cant decide if I should take a chance on one for Latte... I guess I could always sell it if its too small .... 

The susan lanci isn't good for my Tootsie.... just doesn't fit her right. but the buddy bellt fits her perfect


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Woo! Bought a couple.


yay !!! I wonder what your going to buy Odie


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Woo! Bought a couple.


That's Great!!! That was a very nice thing Zorana did for you to help you with the high shipping rates.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> really, wow! that's good to hear that you love the Velcro susan lanci ...
> I think I got turned off by Velcro when Tootsie was a puppy and she broke free from one. she's a puller anyways ... but ever since that I just didn't want to trust them so never gave them another chance...
> my other girls are a lot different... Tootsie is so much bigger and stronger... but still it was so scary when she broke free....
> 
> ...


Let me know what size and color velcro ones you have! We may want some!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> yay !!! I wonder what your going to buy Odie


I don't know yet! I was thinking a new SL harness and leash, but now I have my eye on a couple of Wooflink things. How do I choose?!



Kathyceja8395 said:


> That's Great!!! That was a very nice thing Zorana did for you to help you with the high shipping rates.


Yep! She's the best!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I don't know yet! I was thinking a new SL harness and leash, but now I have my eye on a couple of Wooflink things. How do I choose?!
> !


oh, maybe you can get both !!! some of the wooflink isn't too expensive, so maybe you can get both !!! cant wait to see what you pick


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Let me know what size and color velcro ones you have! We may want some!


ok, i'll let you know


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe I'm thinking about the BB size? Maybe that's why the xxs is too big for Lex and Gia. I'd have to look at the chart again. I buy so much stuff, I get it all mixed up. :lol: I have to go back to the chart. 

I normally just call the company. After exchanging and returning, it makes me feel better asking the manufacturer. Many places are getting to where they have no return policies. 

Anyway, maybe the SL step in does run 1/2 big.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm going to take you up on that!


Sounds great!! Happy to help ya always. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> hi Zorana !!!
> how are your babies enjoying that Katie puff bed ??? I want one so bad !!!


Besides the fact that is eats mimi up (jk) its amazing!! And it washed very nicely. How ru??? What ru gonna buy w ur shoupon??? I'm thinking of getting mimi a new 4 row SL giltmore with flower slider (bigger slider this time) I also love the new louis dog tanks, le tutu and le bebe!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Woo! Bought a couple.


What ru gonna get????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Besides the fact that is eats mimi up (jk) its amazing!! And it washed very nicely. How ru??? What ru gonna buy w ur shoupon??? I'm thinking of getting mimi a new 4 row SL giltmore with flower slider (bigger slider this time) I also love the new louis dog tanks, le tutu and le bebe!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love those collars! What color are you going to get?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> hehe. I never measured my girls height before. I just got the yardstick out and i'm pretty sure she is about 7 3/4 inches tall from the foor to the top of her back.
> 
> the love love hoodie is so pretty on her. I have the white one with the pink lace for Latte, for Minnie I have both colors. black isn't a good color for Latte ... she's so dark already, so I like the white on her better but Minnie looks great in the black one !
> 
> ...


So Latte is a bit bigger than Chance. So the 1 is almost sure to be too big for Lex and Gia.  By golly, I want that Love hoodie so bad I'm just going to try it out anyway. :lol: I'll tie it on.  hahaha! 

Yeah, the darker colors look nice on the lighter colored pups, and lighter colors on the darker coats. 

Oh girl, I know! I just got a new laptop too. The new windows is terrible. I hate it! Thank goodness I use my phone 99.9% of the time. 

Let me know if you work the pics out. I'd love to see Latte in her Love hoodie. She's SO darn cute! xxx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> I love those collars! What color are you going to get?


Hmmm I think puppy pink! It really pops on mimi's color!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hmmm I think puppy pink! It really pops on mimi's color!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love puppy pink! We have a 3 row puppy pink one! It fits both Chloe and Ella and it looks great on them both. We also have that blue one we got from you. That one looks better on Chloe. Ella doesn't look as cute in blues. The sliders are really cute. Are you getting the one that looks like a flower?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Maybe I'm thinking about the BB size? Maybe that's why the xxs is too big for Lex and Gia. I'd have to look at the chart again. I buy so much stuff, I get it all mixed up. :lol: I have to go back to the chart.
> 
> I normally just call the company. After exchanging and returning, it makes me feel better asking the manufacturer. Many places are getting to where they have no return policies.
> 
> Anyway, maybe the SL step in does run 1/2 big.


yeah. I get very confused ... but I for sure know that Minnie fits in size XS perfect and XS is too big for Latte. so i'm deciding if I should take a chance on a step in for latte. 
gw little has a great return policy if you get a in stock color... maybe I should order lattes from them but then I wont get the great bargain i'd get at doggie couture .....
but , if it doesn't fit good than i'll wish I got it from gwlittle. oh, i'm confused.... i'll make my mind soon though...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Besides the fact that is eats mimi up (jk) its amazing!! And it washed very nicely. How ru??? What ru gonna buy w ur shoupon??? I'm thinking of getting mimi a new 4 row SL giltmore with flower slider (bigger slider this time) I also love the new louis dog tanks, le tutu and le bebe!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that's great to hear that you are so happy with that bed . now I want it even more !!!
i'm doing ok... just been busy with my mom here. she's staying with me for 3 more weeks. she had a eye surgery that went well. 

there is so much I want from doggie couture.
I want the SL step in harness in red w/cheetah print for Minnie. and probably the puppy pink SL step in harness w/ cheetah print for Latte.

then theres a lot of wooflink and louisdog I want ( I wont get everything I want though of course. lol )
i'm waiting to receive an order with a louisdog tee for Latte. when I get it i'll see how the size is and if i'm happy with the size, i'll order more things for her in Louisdog. I love those tanks too but I need little things with sleeves for Latte.

I saw that louisdog carrier you said you liked. I forgot the name of it but I think its denim. its very cute ! 

I may just save a shoupon for the fall. i'm sure they'll come out with some new things in a couple months or earlier ...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> I love puppy pink! We have a 3 row puppy pink one! It fits both Chloe and Ella and it looks great on them both. We also have that blue one we got from you. That one looks better on Chloe. Ella doesn't look as cute in blues. The sliders are really cute. Are you getting the one that looks like a flower?


Yes!! Mimi has the 3 row giltmore w pink crystals and slider but she out grew it so I sold it. I loved it so much I want another one! I also love that blue one u have too, its such a soft color. The sliders really add a lot of personality and they're not over priced. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Elaine, I'm trying to quote u but my phone is being silly!! Anyway I'm glad your mom's surgery went well! Ughhh I want to much too, but I may just get the collar for now. I'm still waiting on mimi's snuggle sack and LD wish collar from July 5th but I think its coming tomorrow. 

That's a good idea to save it! For sure wooflink will have new stuff in the fall. I can't remember the name of the carrier but its blackish grey with a long strap that says merci. Did u see the hoodies w the merci bow? Love those too!! Except mimi really still hates clothes so I don't kniw if I should waste my time. 

Maybe I should get some shoupons and save them as well for xmas.....if I can hold out. 
Im never gonna get married at this shopping rate. Haha. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Elaine, I'm trying to quote u but my phone is being silly!! Anyway I'm glad your mom's surgery went well! Ughhh I want to much too, but I may just get the collar for now. I'm still waiting on mimi's snuggle sack and LD wish collar from July 5th but I think its coming tomorrow.
> 
> That's a good idea to save it! For sure wooflink will have new stuff in the fall. I can't remember the name of the carrier but its blackish grey with a long strap that says merci. Did u see the hoodies w the merci bow? Love those too!! Except mimi really still hates clothes so I don't kniw if I should waste my time.
> 
> ...


yeah, great idea to get some shoupons and save them . 
yes, I did see those hoodies w/ the merci bow . they are cute! 
Tootsie doesn't like clothes either... 
does Mimi hate all clothes ? i'm thinking maybe the sleeveless things she may like better???

the collars are so pretty, I love them... wish my girls were used to collars. 
oh well. i'll just be happy with the SL step in harnesses


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yeah, great idea to get some shoupons and save them .
> yes, I did see those hoodies w/ the merci bow . they are cute!
> Tootsie doesn't like clothes either...
> does Mimi hate all clothes ? i'm thinking maybe the sleeveless things she may like better???
> ...


She sometimes tolerates sleeveless, like if shes had something on for a while, I think she forgets, lol. Noooo be happy ur babies don't wear collars!! It's just another obsession/money pit!! I wish mine didn't!! That reminds me, I ordered mimi a matching tag for her new collar, I'll post a thread if my package comes in tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> What ru gonna get????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay. Here's my list so far... but I can only spend the $100 because I'm doing a mini shopping spree for birthday tomorrow. I need help choosing!  

Spring Breeze Top (or in the blue)

My Favourite Hoodie

Vintage & Chic Coat 

SL Step In in Puppy Pink


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Okay. Here's my list so far... but I can only spend the $100 because I'm doing a mini shopping spree for birthday tomorrow. I need help choosing!
> 
> Spring Breeze Top (or in the blue)
> 
> ...


Hmmmm tough choices!! Well the my fav hoodie ran really small in the chest and its not stretchy at all. That being said I say spring breeze and sl harness!! The spring breezr tops is one of my favorites!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That hoodie is darling! I also love the harness!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hmmmm tough choices!! Well the my fav hoodie ran really small in the chest and its not stretchy at all. That being said I say spring breeze and sl harness!! The spring breezr tops is one of my favorites!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dang, I like that hoodie. She has a LOT of hoodies though. I really like the spring breeze top too! What do you think, pink or blue? 



TLI said:


> That hoodie is darling! I also love the harness!


Me too! She has the plain one in fawn that I bought keeping in mind that my hubby would be walking her too... now I want a girly one so I may as well go all the way and get one with a bow.  I didn't see any leashes on there though... weird.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I didn't see any leashes on there though... weird.


The matching leashes are below the sizing option in the available accessories section.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> The matching leashes are below the sizing option in the available accessories section.


Thank you!! We can't have a harness without a matching leash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thank you!! We can't have a harness without a matching leash.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your Welcome!! Yes I know what you mean lol. I just bought a SL collar with the matching leash.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh wow, their SL leashes are $46! In case anyone else is shopping for one, Pucci & Catana has them for $30.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Dang, I like that hoodie. She has a LOT of hoodies though. I really like the spring breeze top too! What do you think, pink or blue?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! She has the plain one in fawn that I bought keeping in mind that my hubby would be walking her too... now I want a girly one so I may as well go all the way and get one with a bow.  I didn't see any leashes on there though... weird.


You will LOVE the harness with the bow. It just gives it that dainty feminine look. 

The matching leashes are right under each harness. If you don't click, no thank you, it adds it. Or it does on my phone. Could work different on a laptop or PC. 

This shoupon is going to get us all in trouble. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have leather leashes that I'm going to use. I have them in black, brown, red and pink. They have a crystal bone on them. I just can't see buying more when I have these. And they'll match great.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I had already ordered harnesses, so I'm getting the Love hoodie and the Tea Party.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> I had already ordered harnesses, so I'm getting the Love hoodie and the Tea Party.


Those are some great choices you made TLI!!! They will look so pretty on Lex.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> I had already ordered harnesses, so I'm getting the Love hoodie and the Tea Party.


did you order a teacup size SL harness ?
what color tea party top are you getting. I think both colors are so pretty it was hard to decide but I ended up ordering the beige


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hmmmm tough choices!! Well the my fav hoodie ran really small in the chest and its not stretchy at all. That being said I say spring breeze and sl harness!! The spring breezr tops is one of my favorites!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah, the my favorite hoodie is actually too small for Minnie. it fits my yorkie though. she's a bit smaller than Minnie. 

now that you said the spring breeze top is one of your favorites , I want that one too. I was afraid before to get it cause I thought maybe it wasn't stretchy either like the my fav hoodie. 
I like the pink best for a darker color dog


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Those are some great choices you made TLI!!! They will look so pretty on Lex.


Thank you!! Now to cross my fingers that they fit her. :lol: If they don't, at least I'll know for sure. I wouldn't have taken the chance at full price, but couldn't pass up trying with the shoupon.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Thank you!! Now to cross my fingers that they fit her. :lol: If they don't, at least I'll know for sure. I wouldn't have taken the chance at full price, but couldn't pass up trying with the shoupon.


Your Welcome!! lol I will be crossing my fingers too so that they fit her. Yes, it is worth a try especially with that great deal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> did you order a teacup size SL harness ?
> what color tea party top are you getting. I think both colors are so pretty it was hard to decide but I ended up ordering the beige


Yeah, I ordered one in the teacup and one in xxs. I called and asked about the sizing. The lady said that each harness is custom made as they are ordered. She said it is possible to get very minor differences in each size since they are custom made. I told her that the xxs by the chart should fit Lexie, and even though the clip part is okay, it sags in the front like it does on Gia. The girls are very petite, they don't have the protrusion in the front chest area to fill out the slack. She told me to put in the comment section of my order their exact measurements, and she would pass it along with the order. So hopefully these coming will fit perfectly. 

I went back and forth on the color in the Tea Party. I ended up choosing Pink. I think the beige might blend too much with Lexie's coat color. She's Fawn, with a hint of red. The size 1 would be like a tow sack on Gia. Like a blanket for Jade, so I'm just hoping it fits Lexie. If not, I can easily sell them, and it will at least cure me from wondering if it will fit. 

The one that I tried a long time ago, someone here sent it to us. Maybe Lori? It was too big. But that's been 3 years ago. But Lex was over 3 years old at the time. 

Oh well, all I can do is try.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your Welcome!! lol I will be crossing my fingers too so that they fit her. Yes, it is worth a try especially with that great deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, thank you so much again! xxx

I totally agree. And if not, I can sell them. We have many clothing items that are too big that I've kept, simply because they are just too cute to part with. :lol:


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Yes, thank you so much again! xxx
> 
> I totally agree. And if not, I can sell them. We have many clothing items that are too big that I've kept, simply because they are just too cute to part with. :lol:


 Your So Very Welcome . Yes, I am the same way lol. I also have so much clothes that are either too big or too small for Lluvia. If you ever decide to sell them let me know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Shopping for my stuff right now! So exciting. I'm letting myself do a mini birthday shopping spree, and of course I'm spending some of it on Odie. 

Edit: Bought my stuff! We got the spring breeze top in pink and the puppy pink SL harness with a bow. Going to wait to buy the matching leash. I might just pick one up next time I'm in Vancouver. Thanks for helping me shop and for sharing the shoupon!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Shopping for my stuff right now! So exciting. I'm letting myself do a mini birthday shopping spree, and of course I'm spending some of it on Odie.
> 
> Edit: Bought my stuff! We got the spring breeze top in pink and the puppy pink SL harness with a bow. Going to wait to buy the matching leash. I might just pick one up next time I'm in Vancouver. Thanks for helping me shop and for sharing the shoupon!


That is great Krystal!! I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying your birthday by shopping for yourself and Odie  Those are some great choices you made. Odie will look so pretty in the wooflink top and SL harness. We would love to see some pictures of Odie in her new stuff when they arrive. I am glad all of you are able to enjoy this great offer!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you guys having to use the codes separate? I bought two, and I've been trying to get it to go through and it won't. So do I have to use them separate and pay shipping twice? I also have a gift certificate, but no code. Sigh


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Are you guys having to use the codes separate? I bought two, and I've been trying to get it to go through and it won't. So do I have to use them separate and pay shipping twice? I also have a gift certificate, but no code. Sigh


U can only use one at a time I believe. And no other codes or offers can be used with it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Well pooey. :/


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You can use multiples! I just used two... not sure if there's a limit or not though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> You can use multiples! I just used two... not sure if there's a limit or not though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


On one purchase??? How???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> On one purchase??? How???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just realized what happened. When I bought it, under "Additional Option", I selected $50 Shoupon instead of doing a quantity of two for the $25 one. They just sent me one coupon code.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I had to place 2 orders. Oh well. I got the Wooflink Love hoodie, and 2 more SL harnesses.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, this is exciting... everyone getting new things for there babies .
I havnt used my shoupons yet... ( I bought 3 ). I was thinking i'd try to save them till the fall when the new stuff comes out. 
but I have 3 orders i'm expecting from doggiecouture. 2 were from the coupaws, and one from the 35% off sale. 
Latte is getting a whole bunch of wooflink things and a couple louisdog things. from Louisdog she's getting the granny chic tee and this cute all in one with a bear on it. 
and from wooflink , the tea party top, the floral clusters top, and the lovemy dress and the preppygirl dress. ( I was looking for all things with little sleeves for her cause she has allergies and sometimes scratches a lot and if she's wearing things with sleeves she doesnt irritate her skin as bad )

my next order is going to be 2 susan lanci harnesses but not for awhile ( I think).

** maybe sometime we may need to start a thread that's a support group for resisting buying things lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> oh, this is exciting... everyone getting new things for there babies .
> I havnt used my shoupons yet... ( I bought 3 ). I was thinking i'd try to save them till the fall when the new stuff comes out.
> but I have 3 orders i'm expecting from doggiecouture. 2 were from the coupaws, and one from the 35% off sale.
> Latte is getting a whole bunch of wooflink things and a couple louisdog things. from Louisdog she's getting the granny chic tee and this cute all in one with a bear on it.
> ...


Oh Elaine, u have been very very naughty!!
I can't wait to see all the stuff u got!
I bought 3 shoupons too but 1 may be used on panties for Mimi and Alice's first heat. I also want another SL collae but leslie said when she was at super zoo last week, SL is coming out w a pave crystal collar that is to die for!! So I'm gonna wait and save the other 2!! I know this may sound odd but I think my crazy doggie shopping days may be coming to an end, I feel like I have too much as it is.....sad face!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If they do this again, I'm definitely going to buy some and save them for Christmas! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh Elaine, u have been very very naughty!!
> I can't wait to see all the stuff u got!
> I bought 3 shoupons too but 1 may be used on panties for Mimi and Alice's first heat. I also want another SL collae but leslie said when she was at super zoo last week, SL is coming out w a pave crystal collar that is to die for!! So I'm gonna wait and save the other 2!! I know this may sound odd but I think my crazy doggie shopping days may be coming to an end, I feel like I have too much as it is.....sad face!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know... I been so bad . 
i'm going to try after this to not spend as much on the girls. mine have enough too... actually way too much stuff , so after I use all my shoupons, i'm not gonna buy anymore things for them 

that collar sounds gorgeous !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> If they do this again, I'm definitely going to buy some and save them for Christmas!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


good idea Krystal ! I bet once you see how cute the wooflink top looks on Odie, you will want more wooflink


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> good idea Krystal ! I bet once you see how cute the wooflink top looks on Odie, you will want more wooflink


Probably! It's funny because I went on a mini spree for myself and I bought a top that has lace sleeves. Odie and I will match! haha

I really like the tea party top too! Can't wait to see what they come out with next.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Elaine, yes, we do need a support group. :lol: I have to behave. I'm getting married in April. Very small wedding since we've been married before. But the venue we are having it at isn't cheap. :/ Just our immediate family. We considered the whole blowout, but don't want to spend 30/40 thousand. If it were our first, we'd have the big shabang. I just want an evening candle light ceremony. Short and sweet. We'll have a dinner with our immediate family at the venue, and cake. Then we want it just him and I time. If his family wouldn't have complained, we weren't going to do even the immediate family thing. That alone is going to cost about 6,000. :/ So I have to cut back on all my shopping. Hopefully I survive.  :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

T, that's very exciting that your getting married in April !!! I love weddings, I hope we get to see some pics. 
I don't have anything special like that i'm saving for but still, my girls have way too many things as it is ... so I really really want to stop buying things for them. they don't need anymore. it just gets so tempting sometimes. so, hopefully , after I've used all my shoupons up, I wont be buying them anymore things.


----------

